# Other Animals > Other Pets >  My new baby leopard gecko (she needs a name)

## milky85

Just picked up this beautiful female leopard gecko, born on the 3rd of july. i will get pictures up of her later, as shes only just got into her new home and now shes sleeping lol, but i can't think what to call her, once you've seen her perhaps you could give me some help

thanks guys

----------


## Nabced

Can't wait to see her!

----------


## milky85

Here she is, just ate her first meal at home, i gave her a little treat of 2 meal worms and two crickets  :Smile:

----------


## Nabced

> Here she is, just ate her first meal at home, i gave her a little treat of 2 meal worms and two crickets


She is adorable!

----------


## milky85

thank you nick  :Smile: 

the treat was two wax worms, lol not meals worms (just as a little treat every now and then, as their a little high in fat)

also have decided to call her 'Boo'

----------


## Jace

*Boo is a real cutie-congrats!  I remember when my geckos were that small.  They sure do grow up fast.  Best of luck with Boo and thanks for sharing pictures of her. *

----------


## milky85

Thanks jace, i'm going to keep a little photo diary on my profile page of here development and growth.

Isee you have some beautiful gecko's too, the one looks very similar to Boo

----------


## Jace

*Thanks!  I have had Mika and Afton for three years now, and they were super tiny when I brought them home.  Now, their bodies are longer than my hand and they have super fat tails, making me wonder if I should get them treadmills or an eliptical!!   I was going to try to breed them, but I discovered in the nick of time that they were actually brother and sister, so I scraped that plan.  Boo has some gorgeous markings on her...I can't wait to see her as she matures and develops her own personality.  You are truly going to enjoy her! *

----------

